

Twitter is dead. Long live Grunter - sailfrog
http://perplexingly.com/grunter/

======
amirmansour
I'm gonna Grunt this. Hopefully I will get a lot of Regrunts.

~~~
sailfrog
Regrunts. Brilliant!

------
ummjackson
Sounds like App.net, only simpler. Amazing.

------
jonathanjaeger
Mrrrrrrr

~~~
sailfrog
grnthphhh!

------
RyanIyengar
Grhngrp

